# JS Bach recommendations in a specific vein



## zxcvbnm (May 11, 2014)

What else should I listen to?

I especially admire

"Herr Unser Herscher" (choral opening mvt) from the St. John Passion

gigue from the Partita #1 B flat

c minor prelude (WTC I) - first half ONLY, don't like the second half (the c minor fugue is almost as good)

prelude from the English Suite #5 e minor

the minor key passage from the 1st mvt of the violin/piano concerto in E major BWV 1042 https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=_SGdzbQAzoo#t=136

...and that haunting segue from the final Goldberg variation into the main aria

Pieces I've heard too many times that I once adored - but which are still brilliant - include

Brandenburg Concerto no 6, 1st mvt

"Crucifixus" from the b minor Mass

"Wir setzen uns mit Tränen nieder" (choral finale) from the St. Matthew Passion

the hypnotic slow mid-section in the middle mvt of the Bach concerto for four pianos (a minor) BWV 1065 https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=4_pbxdfwi7Y#t=379

I'm likely - but not guaranteed - to have heard his well known pieces that get plenty of air time on classical music radio stations.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Prelude no. 9 from the WTC II seems to be quite popular and rightly so.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

OP: If you like the English Suites, then why not move up to Bach's greatest "suites", the 6 keyboard partitas.

Glorious!


----------



## zxcvbnm (May 11, 2014)

UPDATE: I also adore the Praeludium for Lute BWV 997.

Chris Brubeck arranged and orchestrated a version with Joel Brown on guitar. Some interesting embellishments include a haunting major-key passage near the end that hints at the famous Air (BWV 1068) https://www.skidmore.edu/music/mp3/Bach-BMV-997.mp3

re: Prelude no. 9 from the WTC II

I'm familiar with the prelude. It's good, but it's not a personal favourite. Thank you for taking the time to read my post and respond! 

re: the six keyboard partitas

Will listen to them when I have a moment. I keep getting sidetracked listening to every version of "Herr Unser Herscher" (St. John Passion) that I can find online.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

I won't recommend too much [since you listed a variety], but if you've only over-listened to the 6th Brandenburg concertos, perhaps try the others out?

My personal favorites are 3, 4, and 5. IF you want specific movements, I'll say listen to all of 3 [it's only like 10 min], the last movement of 4, and the first movement of 5. But it would be better to listen to the whole work, imo


----------



## sah (Feb 28, 2012)

Magnificat, Suite for solo cello.


----------



## Bruckner Anton (Mar 10, 2016)

I can not quite get your preference, anyway my personal recommendations:
1.Solo Instrument
1.1 Solo cello Suite: Prelude of Suite #1. The whole suite #5.
1.2 Accompanied cello sonata bwv1029 mvmt.1
1.3 Solo violin partita #2 bwv1004
1.4 English suite #3
1.5 French suite #5
1.6 Italian Concerto
2. Orchestral
2.1 violin concertos bwv1041-43
2.2 Orchestral suite #2
3. Vocal
3.1 Cantatas: bwv147,140,51,56,82,63,61,4 etc
3.2 Magnificat
4. Organ
If you like to try, bwv565,525,582,538,578,731


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Magnificat, Easter oratorio, piano concertos, cello suites. :tiphat:


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

The cantata "Ich habe genug".


----------



## zxcvbnm (May 11, 2014)

Bruckner Anton said:


> I can not quite get your preference,


Hm. Excellent point. Right now my two favourite Bach pieces are "Herr Unser Herscher" (choral opening mvt) from the St. John Passion AND the gigue from the Partita #1 B flat.

I adore "Herr Unser Herscher" because of its dense structure & texture, its fast pace, it is somewhat bombastic, full of striking key changes, and has that swirling haunting motif & melody. For me, at least right now, it has the same power as Beethoven's 9th Choral Finale.

I adore the Partita #1 gigue because it is so endlessly delightful, full of joy and playfulness. It's quirky, charming and fast paced. Fun to watch a pianist play it too.

Hope this helps.


----------

